# jammin again...



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

i love this stuff .. i love to play my guitar when im sad..


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

oops... i may have a buzz also...h:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ROTFLMAO! :rotfl:

That made my day brother! :cheers:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

ok Gary i redid it sober lol.........


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> ok Gary i redid it sober lol.........


If you were sober, I would suggest moving away from Pasadena.

There might be something in the air.

:ac550:


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> ok Gary i redid it sober lol.........


Thats great! We gotta do something one of these days.


----------

